# ¿se puede vivir como agricultor hoy por hoy?



## España1 (23 Mar 2012)

Agricultores del foro, os invoco!

Harto de vivir para trabajar recuerdo con cariño a mi abuelo sembrando sus secarrales segovianos... no era mala vida, aunque se deslomó siempre de sol a sol, pero: ahora hay mejores medios, no? Ya no hay que pasar el trillo, ni tirar de los machos, ni aventar, ni agacharse a cosechar; y por eso pregunto a los omnisapientes foreros. ¿Se puede vivir de la agricultura?.

Os pongo un supuesto práctico
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Finca de 120 hectareas, parte regadio, parte secano en Toledo.
Alquiler mensual 1.000 euros/mes, incluida casa viejuna, algún establo, pajar... Y pertenece a un coto de caza.

Es muy recta y llana, a ojo unos dos kilómetros de largo por 1 de ancho, yo creo que un tractor o una cosechadora se la labran muy bien en unos pocos días.

¿Dará para pagar el alquiler más su explotación, más un sueldo digno -para mantener una familia en plan lonchafinista-, más un pelín de beneficio?. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disculpen mi ignorancia y mi deseo de aprender, nunca es tarde para cambiar de vida.


----------



## gps (23 Mar 2012)

Alguna vez tambien me lo he planteado.... a ver si alguien nos ilumina.

Pero tu sabes lo que vale un jondereeeeee?


----------



## neofiz (23 Mar 2012)

A 100 euros/año por hectárea y con 120 hectáreas si deberías poder mantenerte dignamente.

Lo raro es que a ese precio no lo haya alquilado un agricultor de la zona que ya tenga una explotación en marcha.


----------



## España1 (23 Mar 2012)

Por no saber, no sé ni lo que es un tubérculo... (pero de tó se aprende, no?)

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 13:51 ---------- El original se escribió a las 13:48 ----------




neofiz dijo:


> A 100 euros/año por hectárea y con 120 hectáreas si deberías poder mantenerte dignamente.
> 
> Lo raro es que a ese precio no lo haya alquilado un agricultor de la zona que ya tenga una explotación en marcha.



Actualmente está alquilado, no es que me lo hayan ofrecido. Es sólo por saber si me pongo yo a buscar.


----------



## BarbaRoja (23 Mar 2012)

Tengo casa en la aldea, y conozco gente dedicada a esto, no se gana ni para "pipas" esto esta mas jodido de lo que parece, un Kg. de patata se paga a 0,10 ctm. de € poniendo tu el trabajo todo, solo un camion lo recoge y punto y se lo pones tu en el camion.
A donde vamos .....................?


----------



## elias2 (23 Mar 2012)

En respuesta a la pregunta. Si, pero depende mucho de varias cosas.

En resumen. 
Si no conoces bastante bien el oficio, y/o no tienes ayuda de un agricultor de la familia NO.
Si comienzas mas o menos de cero sin contar con una explotacion de un agricultor que haya abandonado(o sea muerto, porque ninguno abandona)NO
Si no tienes maquinaria en condiciones, o sea tractor y minimo sembradora, arado vertedera o de discos, cultivador, abonadora y un buen remolque,NO.
Si no heredas derechos de subvencion de un agricultor que abandone(o sea, que muera) y te los ceda, NO.
Si no tienes una nave en condiciones donde guardar la maquinaria y el grano, y ademas este relativamente segura contra robos, NO.
A no ser que tengas el conocimiento del oficio y 150.000 o 200.000 euros y los gastes en comprar tractor, maquinaria, nave, tierra, pagar arriendos,etc. entonces SI
Ademas de eso necesitaras paciencia para solicitar la ayuda a jovenes agricultores, si es que tienes menos de 40 agnos. 

Suerte


----------



## nam (23 Mar 2012)

Espero que haya una cooperativa en la zona donde te alquilen los "aparejos" del campo, todas esas cosas modernas que hacen la vida tan facil en el campo son cariiiisimas y ademas dependes totalmente del precio del petroleo.


----------



## Agropecuario (23 Mar 2012)

España1 dijo:


> Actualmente está alquilado, no es que me lo hayan ofrecido. Es sólo por saber si me pongo yo a buscar.



Tu mismo te contestas, si un profesional vive de ello, tu tambien puedes llegar a hacerlo.

Para todo lo demás, que alguien experto en el tema, osea un profesional, te asesore. Es lo que más barato te a va a salir.


----------



## España1 (23 Mar 2012)

agropecuario dijo:


> Tu mismo te contestas, si un profesional vive de ello, tu tambien puedes llegar a hacerlo.
> 
> Para todo lo demás, que alguien experto en el tema, osea un profesional, te asesore. Es lo que más barato te a va a salir.



Como dicen más arriba, me falta el "know how" y los "aperos", lo que no quita que me de una envidia insana ver la vida que me pierdo.


Edito; y que me decís de un cultivo ecológico mezclado con una parte en permacultura?


----------



## neofiz (23 Mar 2012)

España1 dijo:


> Por no saber, no sé ni lo que es un tubérculo... (pero de tó se aprende, no?)
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 13:51 ---------- El original se escribió a las 13:48 ----------
> 
> ...



Ese precio de alquiler suele ser habitual en personas que han dejado de trabajar su tierra por falta de inversión o por falta de ganas o por falta de beneficios si se trata de un terreno pequeño, etc. 

Y suelen dejárselo a un agricultor de la zona a precios muy bajos ya que lo más importante es el trabajo, la maquinaria y las instalaciones si se tienen animales. Y la gente no se pone a alquilar caro para luego arruinarse si la cosecha va mal o si se tienen problemas.

Lo raro sería que encontraras algo bueno y de gran tamaño en alquiler por 100 euros/hectárea año porque normalmente lo bueno ya está pillado. Y lo que no usa nadie lo suelen pretender alquilar a precios muy caros o simplemente no está para alquilar.


----------



## Agropecuario (23 Mar 2012)

España1 dijo:


> ... me falta el "know how" y los "aperos"...



Todo tiene su precio ...
























... de compra o de alquiler


----------



## nam (23 Mar 2012)

España1 dijo:


> Como dicen más arriba, me falta el "know how" y los "aperos", lo que no quita que me de una envidia insana ver la vida que me pierdo.



Por que te da envidia insana?

Trabajar profesionalmente como agricultor o granjero es de las cosas mas sacrificadas que hay. No tienes dias libres, ni horarios, las jornadas son largas, y estas expuesto a muchos riesgos mas alla de tu control, incluso con las tecnicas y compuestos modernos.
Si solo eres agricultor te das la panzada de tu vida de primavera a casi otono y luego puedes "descansar" mas, pero si eres granjero o ganadero no tienes ni un respiro.
Te lo dice una cuya familia ha tenido tierras desde la desamortizacion de mendizabal y han vivido de ellas bastante bien hasta la guerra civil, desde los 60 o asi, el campo solo da gastos, desde la UE ha sido la ruina y solo viven con subvenciones.


----------



## elias2 (23 Mar 2012)

agropecuario dijo:


> Todo tiene su precio ...
> 
> ... de compra o de alquiler



Si, pero a a ser agricultor no ensenyan en la escuela, y contratar un tractorista es la ruina asegurada.
O sabes, o alguien cercano te ensenya, o si no, no.


----------



## neofiz (23 Mar 2012)

BarbaRoja dijo:


> Tengo casa en la aldea, y conozco gente dedicada a esto, no se gana ni para "pipas" esto esta mas jodido de lo que parece, un Kg. de patata se paga a 0,10 ctm. de € poniendo tu el trabajo todo, solo un camion lo recoge y punto y se lo pones tu en el camion.
> A donde vamos .....................?



Los hay mas listos que guardan en sus propias cámaras las patatas que recogen y venden de forma más directa. Creo que llega a 0,35 que tampoco es una fortuna, eso si el camión no les recoge sino que las llevan.

Por eso antes he dicho que lo importante no es el terreno sino el estar metido en el negocio y con las inversiones en instalaciones y maquinaria pagadas. 

Además de un seguro por robo, alarmas y todo lo que te pueda proteger de los saqueadores de aperos y maquinaria. Se han dado casos que se han quedado con el culo al aire por un robo de maquinaria, si es la cosecha es difícil que te joda la vida.


----------



## elias2 (23 Mar 2012)

nam dijo:


> Por que te da envidia insana?
> 
> Trabajar profesionalmente como agricultor o granjero es de las cosas mas sacrificadas que hay. No tienes dias libres, ni horarios, las jornadas son largas, y estas expuesto a muchos riesgos mas alla de tu control, incluso con las tecnicas y compuestos modernos.
> Si solo eres agricultor te das la panzada de tu vida de primavera a casi otono y luego puedes "descansar" mas, pero si eres granjero o ganadero no tienes ni un respiro.
> Te lo dice una cuya familia ha tenido tierras desde la desamortizacion de mendizabal y han vivido de ellas bastante bien hasta la guerra civil, desde los 60 o asi, el campo solo da gastos, desde la UE ha sido la ruina y solo viven con subvenciones.



Bueno, hay que diferenciar a un ganadero, sobre todo extensivo, que casi no hay, con un agricultor cerealista, que trabaja 3 o 4 meses al anyo.
El cerealista si ha heredado una explotacion puede tener una vida mas que desahogada, y con tiempo libre, claro que en el pueblo no hay tantas cosas que hacer con el tiempo libre que en la ciudad.


----------



## nam (23 Mar 2012)

elias2 dijo:


> Bueno, hay que diferenciar a un ganadero, sobre todo extensivo, que casi no hay, con un agricultor cerealista, que trabaja 3 o 4 meses al anyo.
> El cerealista si ha heredado una explotacion puede tener una vida mas que desahogada, y con tiempo libre, claro que en el pueblo no hay tantas cosas que hacer con el tiempo libre que en la ciudad.



Si, lo heredas tienes muchos puntos ganados si heredas algo que este en condiciones.
No es solo cuestion de tiempo libre, sino tambien de tu cuerpo (incluso a los 40 te sientes viejo haciendo segun que cosas) y de que ese tiempo libre no es cuando la gente de la ciudad esta acostumbrada a tenerlo. No es un trabajo de 8-7 con dos horas para comer. Es una combinacion de autonomo con trabajo fisico pesado. La gente que esta acostumbrada desde ninnos pues les gusta, pero no es tan facil adaptarse si vienes de nuevas.


----------



## holgazan (23 Mar 2012)

España1 dijo:


> Agricultores del foro, os invoco!
> 
> Harto de vivir para trabajar recuerdo con cariño a mi abuelo sembrando sus secarrales segovianos... no era mala vida, aunque se deslomó siempre de sol a sol, pero: ahora hay mejores medios, no? Ya no hay que pasar el trillo, ni tirar de los machos, ni aventar, ni agacharse a cosechar; y por eso pregunto a los omnisapientes foreros. ¿Se puede vivir de la agricultura?.
> 
> ...



Chalet independiente con 120 hectáreas de jardín, cerca de Madrid.
Se alquila por 1000€ al mes.

¿Dónde está ese chollo?


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (23 Mar 2012)

Yo tengo familiares que viven de ello. Aunque la mayoría es con propiedades heredadas (casa y tierras) con lo que si tuvieran que pagar alquiler no sé si les compensaría. Además son solteros y bastante agarrados.


----------



## Glasterthum (23 Mar 2012)

A ver qué se saca en claro. Si hay que depender de subvenciones poca rentabilidad le veo a la cosa.


----------



## Uxo (23 Mar 2012)

holgazan dijo:


> Chalet independiente con 120 hectáreas de jardín, cerca de Madrid.
> Se alquila por 1000€ al mes.
> 
> ¿Dónde está ese chollo?



Está que el idiota no sabe distinguir un metro de una hectárea


----------



## BarbaRoja (23 Mar 2012)

neofiz dijo:


> Los hay mas listos que guardan en sus propias cámaras las patatas que recogen y venden de forma más directa. Creo que llega a 0,35 que tampoco es una fortuna, eso si el camión no les recoge sino que las llevan.
> 
> Por eso antes he dicho que lo importante no es el terreno sino el estar metido en el negocio y con las inversiones en instalaciones y maquinaria pagadas.
> 
> Además de un seguro por robo, alarmas y todo lo que te pueda proteger de los saqueadores de aperos y maquinaria. Se han dado casos que se han quedado con el culo al aire por un robo de maquinaria, si es la cosecha es difícil que te joda la vida.




Bien, es cierto que aqui no se tiene todavia una idea de economia y mucho menos de ganar dinero, todo el mundo pone patatas y luego ya se venderan ¿A como? como esten, vamos a 0,10 y creo que eso tendra que mejorarse, vamos, creo yo, y supongo que eso ira mejorando muy poquito a poco.


----------



## Enterao (23 Mar 2012)

hay agriculturas y agriculturas no todo esta igual....

pero en general se mantiene todo por las subvenciones ...si eso se acaba al guano...


----------



## Sombra (23 Mar 2012)

No me he leído el hilo entero, pero para cultivar patatas y coles no montes nada, en áfrica del norte o sudamerica ya lo hacen y les compramos a ellos más barato. Pero ¿has pensado en nichos más concretos como agricultura más ecológica, mas innovadora para la gente "cool", más selectivos, para aquellos que demandan dietas sin alteraciones genéticas y esas chorradas?

Suerte.


----------



## España1 (23 Mar 2012)

nam dijo:


> Por que te da envidia insana?
> 
> Trabajar profesionalmente como agricultor o granjero es de las cosas mas sacrificadas que hay. No tienes dias libres, ni horarios, las jornadas son largas, y estas expuesto a muchos riesgos mas alla de tu control, incluso con las tecnicas y compuestos modernos.
> Si solo eres agricultor te das la panzada de tu vida de primavera a casi otono y luego puedes "descansar" mas, pero si eres granjero o ganadero no tienes ni un respiro.
> Te lo dice una cuya familia ha tenido tierras desde la desamortizacion de mendizabal y han vivido de ellas bastante bien hasta la guerra civil, desde los 60 o asi, el campo solo da gastos, desde la UE ha sido la ruina y solo viven con subvenciones.



Por eso pregunto... No se trata de pegarse mala vida. Yo creo que con la finca que he descrito no debería ser complicado sacar para vivir:
La renta es 12mil euros/año, creo que menos de la mitad de la subvención (según me ha contado el casero), la finca es cojonuda con varios pozos, recta, llana, terreno fértil y por lo visto el arrendatario no le mete demasiado trabajo (de hecho tiene alquilado así más terrenos, tiene sus propios silos, 4x4 nuevo, etc).

Por eso lo de la envidia, porque yo todos los meses sufro de incertidumbres.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 23:46 ---------- El original se escribió a las 23:37 ----------




Uxo dijo:


> Está que el idiota no sabe distinguir un metro de una hectárea



Hectareas Uxo, 120 x 10mil m2 = 1,2 millones de metros cuadrados, unos 2 kilómetros de largo por unos 600 m2 de ancho

A unos 10 minutos de Aranjuez, no sé el término pero el pueblo más cercano es Ciruelos.


----------



## España1 (24 Mar 2012)

Finca a 0,43 euros el metro cuadrado, eso sí 5,6 millones de m2. Parcela Terreno Finca rústica en San Vicente del Palacio (Valladolid). PARTICULAR- OPORTUNIDAD.Finca rústica 560 has en el


Aunque creo que para estos terrenos el alquiler es más interesante.


----------



## jaimegvr (24 Mar 2012)

Solo necesitas. Tierra, una casa, dos bueyes, dos caballos de tiro, dos arados romanos, y a trabajar. Aquí todo el mundo se cree que sin petróleo no se puede hacer NADA. Y a cultivar para ti y para hacer trueque en la zona.


----------



## gurrumino (24 Mar 2012)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Solo necesitas. Tierra, una casa, dos bueyes, dos caballos de tiro, dos arados romanos, y a trabajar. Aquí todo el mundo se cree que sin petróleo no se puede hacer NADA. Y a cultivar para ti y para hacer trueque en la zona.



Se te olvidan cajas de miolastan para los dolores post-currelares.::


----------



## Hinel (24 Mar 2012)

*copiar*

Me encanta tu idea. Estudiar y copiar lo que hacen en una explotación de exito es sencillo. Y preguntando se aprende mucho. Adiós.


----------



## tecniko (25 Mar 2012)

lo mejor es echar numeros, si vas a cultivos subvencionados o no, ver que rendimiento vas a obtener, si tienes derechos de riego, que gastos vas a tener etc etc

En Asaja te pueden informar seguramente.

Otra cosa son cultivos muy especiales, por ejemplo una vez salio un agricultor de la zona de Jerez que vendia sus patatas a 5 o 6 euros el kilo, el truco era que el las envasaba y comercializaba directamente en supermercados de inglaterra.

Otro agricultor, catalan en este caso, vendia cerezas fuera de temporada, el truco: tenia los cerezos en invernaderos, con lo cual podia poner en el mercado el producto antes que nadie y a muy buen precio.


----------



## fersape79 (4 Abr 2012)

Se de gente de pueblo que tiene campos de olivos, y aparte de eso trabajan en otro sitio por cuenta ajena. No se exactamente como lo llevan (si tienen maquinaria, si la alquilan, etc...), lo unico que se es que las olivas se las llevan a una coperativa para hacer aceite, y la cooperativa se encarga de la venta del aceite y todo. Osea que ellos casi no hacen nada, entregan las olivas, y sacan X euros.

Pues bien, hace un par de años, fuimos a verlos y no paraban de quejarse de que la cooperativa les debia dinero de un trimestre y tal, y yo como pensaba que seria poco dinero, pues no entendia el motivo de tanta queja. Comiendo sale en la conversacion "es que joder, nos deben los 6000 euros del pasado trimestre" y yo me quedo a cuadros. Echando unos calculos rapidos salen... 6000x4=240000 euros anuales!!!

No tengo ni idea de la cantidad de campos que tienen, pero tampoco creo que tengan mucho. Y se sacan 24.000 euros anuales... Vamos, que por supuesto que se vive muy bien del campo, solo hay que ver la casona que tienen en el pueblo, que parece mas un palacio que otra cosa. Y parecian tontos los del campo, pero va a ser que los tontos son los que se van a trabajar a las ciudades...


----------



## neofiz (4 Abr 2012)

fersape79 dijo:


> Se de gente de pueblo que tiene campos de olivos, y aparte de eso trabajan en otro sitio por cuenta ajena. No se exactamente como lo llevan (si tienen maquinaria, si la alquilan, etc...), lo unico que se es que las olivas se las llevan a una coperativa para hacer aceite, y la cooperativa se encarga de la venta del aceite y todo. Osea que ellos casi no hacen nada, entregan las olivas, y sacan X euros.
> 
> Pues bien, hace un par de años, fuimos a verlos y no paraban de quejarse de que la cooperativa les debia dinero de un trimestre y tal, y yo como pensaba que seria poco dinero, pues no entendia el motivo de tanta queja. Comiendo sale en la conversacion "es que joder, nos deben los 6000 euros del pasado trimestre" y yo me quedo a cuadros. Echando unos calculos rapidos salen... 6000x4=240000 euros anuales!!!
> 
> No tengo ni idea de la cantidad de campos que tienen, pero tampoco creo que tengan mucho. Y se sacan 24.000 euros anuales... Vamos, que por supuesto que se vive muy bien del campo, solo hay que ver la casona que tienen en el pueblo, que parece mas un palacio que otra cosa. Y parecian tontos los del campo, pero va a ser que los tontos son los que se van a trabajar a las ciudades...



Eso son ingresos no beneficios.

Además son 24.000 al año de ingresos si cobran todos los trimestres.

Cualquier autónomo te dirá que eso es supervivencia pura y dura. Y si es de campo más, porque aunque sea solo por unos días siempre se necesita contratar a alguien: o para la cosecha o para la siembra, etc.

Lo de la casona palacio es muy habitual, porque suelen ser casas antiguas rehabilitadas año tras año porque siempre han vivido allí. Muchas veces incluso se lo arreglan ellos mismos porque suelen ser personas con carácter autosuficiente. Así que no se trata de que ganen mucho dinero, sino de que saben como aprovechar lo que ganan.


----------



## fersape79 (4 Abr 2012)

neofiz dijo:


> Eso son ingresos no beneficios.
> 
> Además son 24.000 al año de ingresos si cobran todos los trimestres.
> 
> ...



Es probable que se trate de ingresos, no beneficios. De todos modos, al menos en este caso concreto, no creo que tengan muchos gastos, ya que me suena haber oido que la cooperativa se encarga de todo, incluso de poner la mano de obra. En fin, que cierto no lo se, pero estamos hablando de cantidades que bien pueden dar para comer muy bien y no morirse en la miseria trabajando el campo...

En cuanto a lo de la casa-palacio, compraron un solar, y edificaron desde cero. Es una construccion de una sola planta, pero hablamos de unos 400 metros cuadrados... Tambien es cierto que ellos mismos se la construyeron, pero para eso tuvieron que contratar a varios obreros a los que tuvieron contratados mas de un año, y comprar el material. El coste de los obreros no lo se, ni el del solar, pero el material si: mas de 40.000 euros. Asi que aunque los datos son vagos, mi conclusion es que del campo se puede vivir de puta madre, aunque muchos son los tipicos "llorones" que dicen que no ganan nada y luego son los reyes del mambo...


----------



## indio (6 Abr 2012)

Voy a aportar un poco.
la agricultura es muy diferente segun la tierra que tengas y a lo que la dediques.
Los frutales no llevan mucho trabajo y te pueden alimentar todo el año si te organizas bien.Las hortalizas llevan mas trabajo pero tienes mas variedades diferentes.
Yo lo hago todo ecologico, para no envenenar la tierra y las plantas con los miles de productos quimicos que te suelen aconsejar los agricultores convencionales en activo.Que por cierto son todos muy mayores ya..

Sobrevivir y con dignidad, ademas de alimentarse con comida de primera calidad yo pienso que si se puede. Ganar dinero ya es otra cosa.
Si necesits maquinaria piensa que el petroleo va a subir de precio hasta el infinito y mas alla, valoralo, a veces es mejor coger menos tierra y hacerlo con una mula mecanica o animal.
Ventajas que yo le veo, trabajas para ti,comes primera calidad, tienes variedad de alimentos ricos en sabor, trabajas al aire libre sitiendo el clima, la agricultura es un arte muy bello, si sabes disfrutarlo te dara muchas satisfacciones, ahora, preparate tambien para los fracasos que son tronados.

Si haces buen trabajo puedes sacar toda la comida para toda la familia y con los excedentes haces trueque o vendes y consigues euros.
Pero lo que dudo es que puedas ganar dinero para ahorrar o pagar grandes gastos. Los agricultores que quedan apenas recuerdan nada, son tractoristas o enganchados a los abonos quimicos y mataplagas.

Hay mucho que estudiar y que hablar con los que trabajan, la permacultura puede ayudarte en algunas cosas. Para comer una familia de 4 personas con una decima parte de una hectarea puedes hacerlo. 
Pero los precios para el agricultor estan por los suelos y cuando tegas que plantar patatas y sacar un kg por 0.35 vas a flipar con la faena que lleva y hay empieza todo...hay que reinventar.
hay huertos compartidos que se trabajan entre varios y es bastante mas divertido y ameno.
salud y alegria


----------



## adoquin (10 Abr 2012)

Me encanta este hilo , mas que nada porque mi esposo y yo estamos pensando en comprar tierras de cultivo, aun no esta del todo definido pero ya estamos mirando tierras, lo único es que no es en España sino en Europa del Este donde por algunas situaciones nos hemos visto relacionados con gente/empresas de uno de esos países.


----------



## camperuso (29 Jun 2012)

indio dijo:


> Para comer una familia de 4 personas con una decima parte de una hectarea puedes hacerlo.



Yo también he leído algo de eso, si te refieres a este libro: Quarter-acre Farm: How I Kept the Patio, Lost the Lawn, and Fed My Family for a Year: Amazon.co.uk: Spring Warren, Jesse Pruet: Books

El autor también tiene una web donde cuenta todo esto 

Saludos


----------



## M. Priede (29 Jun 2012)

La próxima burbuja será especular en terrenos agrícolas

BolsayOtrasCosas: Olvídense de las acciones, los bonos, el oro, el petróleo…compren tierras agrícolas)


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (29 Jun 2012)

M. Priede dijo:


> La próxima burbuja será especular en terrenos agrícolas
> 
> BolsayOtrasCosas: Olvídense de las acciones, los bonos, el oro, el petróleo…compren tierras agrícolas)



Algo raro pasa. Si el valor de la producción de los agricultores ya no cubre ni los costes ¿cómo se sostiene que la tierra suba? Madre mía qué miedito..


----------

